# Lowes Contracts



## madskier1986

Hey all. Got a call for some lowes stores in my state. There are a few in my service area that i could take on with out an issues.

My questions is, has anybody worked with Facility Source, LLC. A quick google search and it doesn't sound good. 4 out of 6 reviews are contractors. Yikes
Thanks in advance


----------



## Defcon 5

madskier1986 said:


> Hey all. Got a call for some lowes stores in my state. There are a few in my service area that i could take on with out an issues.
> 
> My questions is, has anybody worked with Facility Source, LLC. A quick google search and
> 
> it doesn't sound good. 4 out of 6 reviews are contractors. Yikes
> Thanks in advance


Middle of October and they are cold calling you to do some sites....That should tell you something right there...


----------



## Maclawnco

Did you search this site yet? There's some pretty negative crap from last year


----------



## iceyman

:hammerhead:


----------



## madskier1986

After I posted, I searched this site for about an hour. Most comments are negative but then there i a lucky few who say they get their money. Sounds like it is not worth the hassle to do business with them. Besides they want you to do it for pennies on the dollar. screw that.


----------



## leolkfrm

Contact Information
*Facilitysource Northeast Services, LLC*
3600 E University Dr
Phoenix, AZ 85034

wonder how many snow fighters they have? or if they really know what is involved in a good storm cleanup


----------



## ponyboy

I've been dealing with them for years 
Use to be great now I'd stay away 
Payments terms suck 
My insurance agent won't let me sign their contract 
And no one there to answer phones 
I think I waited 6 months to get snow money after season was over 
Did get paid though


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I thought Merit had Lowes?


----------



## ponyboy

Ferindino has it by me


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I thought Merit had Lowes?


Only in Ohio you....Nevermind


----------



## Mark Oomkes

How does hiring multiple "national" service providers save money? That's even worse than hiring just one???

I better leave this thread alone...I'm already confused. More than normal that is.


----------



## ponyboy

What's worse 
I lost accounts mid season due to other companies messing up so bad they fired the national mid season 
Other companies were in different states


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Mark Oomkes said:


> How does hiring multiple "national" service providers save money? That's even worse than hiring just one???
> 
> I better leave this thread alone...I'm already confused. More than normal that is.


Just like how one NSP has summer maintenance, and another has winter maintenance, and a third company has sweeping.


----------



## Broncslefty7

why even bother working for NSP's? all of their pricing is terrible... even case snow is getting bad the called me the other day for pricing that was legitimately a third of what i bid. lowes and target here both went for sub 20k when they where going for 50k ten years ago. has anyone ever had a pleasant experience with a NSP?


----------



## Defcon 5

I'm sure Case is getting close to $50k for the sites...Then they find a Moron to take it for $20k....How do you think he affords all those slick looking people working for him...And New Cat loaders every year...Makes me sick that he is one of the SIMA poster boys...


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah its nuts, literally new loaders every year. then auctions them in the spring. Fancy new building also....

heres a comparison, i get 5500 for a seasonal wendys fast food place up to 60 inches. in my area they are looking to pay 1400 for the season for walgreens and CVS. Wendys i go direct, Walgreen is NSP...


----------



## Defcon 5

A Major retailer has gotten smart to the NSP model as far as snow goes....They have ditched the NSP Model in Michigan and Illinois I know for sure...They are dealing direct with contractors and awarding chunks of stores to them...Pricing is way up...Hope this trend continues


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah but how many contractors can handle multiple lowes or walmarts?


----------



## Maclawnco

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah but how many contractors can handle multiple lowes or walmarts?


We can and do. In most markets, id venture there are at least 5 or more contractors with the capability to handle entire markets directly. I know at our cinci shop there are way more than 5 who could.


----------



## Maclawnco

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm sure Case is getting close to $50k for the sites...Then they find a Moron to take it for $20k....How do you think he affords all those slick looking people working for him...And New Cat loaders every year...Makes me sick that he is one of the SIMA poster boys...


I've no founding for this but i wonder if he didnt bring on venture capital to fund his business. They only care about dollars. Its the american way -sell your sole for some doll hairs.


----------



## Broncslefty7

thats interesting, i can think of 2 companies around here that could handle 4-5 large accounts like that.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah but how many contractors can handle multiple lowes or walmarts?


I could...just not sure I'd want to.


----------



## Philbilly2

Broncslefty7 said:


> yeah but how many contractors can handle multiple lowes or walmarts?





Maclawnco said:


> We can and do. In most markets, id venture there are at least 5 or more contractors with the capability to handle entire markets directly. I know at our cinci shop there are way more than 5 who could.





Mark Oomkes said:


> I could...just not sure I'd want to.


I did it for a few years...

Why does every one think that doing a Wal Mart is something to put on a pedestal???

they are not that special... they are just another lot...


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> I did it for a few years...
> 
> Why does every one think that doing a Wal Mart is something to put on a pedestal???
> 
> they are not that special... they are just another lot...


Your right...It is just another lot...But what I like is that the pricing has come back up to a point that you can make it pretty profitable..What I also like is it is back in local hands


----------



## Defcon 5

Broncslefty7 said:


> thats interesting, i can think of 2 companies around here that could handle 4-5 large accounts like that.


Plenty of company's in this area that can handle it...I know of one that has taken on 20+ of them


----------



## Broncslefty7

how would you do 20 of them without subbing? your driving a hundred miles to get to one when it starts snowing?


----------



## Philbilly2

Broncslefty7 said:


> how would you do 20 of them without subbing? your driving a hundred miles to get to one when it starts snowing?


same way you eat and elephant


----------



## Defcon 5

Broncslefty7 said:


> how would you do 20 of them without subbing? your driving a hundred miles to get to one when it starts snowing?


All will be self performed...Company has area managers in those areas...


----------



## Freshwater

Just for reference , in metro Detroit area there's a walmart every 15 min drive from each other. There like liquor stores. Just in my plow area there's 5-6, and I'm just a few truck size area. Theres also probably 25 - 50 companies at least big enough to handle 4-5 around here.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i think within an hour theres 4 here.


----------



## Philbilly2

Broncslefty7 said:


> how would you do 20 of them without subbing? your driving a hundred miles to get to one when it starts snowing?


I mean it is a wal mart... We did them with a skid loader or two and/ or a truck or two depending on the total footage...

Have a dedicated salt truck or three that runs its own route hitting all of them.

Again... it is just a wal mart...


----------



## JMHConstruction

Philbilly2 said:


> same way you eat and elephant


Hire a bunch of guys to help out


----------



## ktfbgb

NSP or not, Walmarts were my least favorite lots. I used to do them when i worked for a big outfit, not since going out on my own. I hated them. Not to stereotype, but the people shopping there are idiots. Maybe its the people shopping there during 30” snow storms i dont know. But it seemed like people flocked there as soon as there was enough snow to make it dangerous to be on the roads. I couldn’t stand plowing around those idiots. I dont know if they will ever pay enough to overcome the idiocy i experienced in those lots. Home Depot was a little better, but came in second on the idiot scale.


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Walmart's are fun. 

You get to see the reality of the ignorance and obliviousness of the general public.


----------



## Broncslefty7

ktfbgb said:


> NSP or not, Walmarts were my least favorite lots. I used to do them when i worked for a big outfit, not since going out on my own. I hated them. Not to stereotype, but the people shopping there are idiots. Maybe its the people shopping there during 30" snow storms i dont know. But it seemed like people flocked there as soon as there was enough snow to make it dangerous to be on the roads. I couldn't stand plowing around those idiots. I dont know if they will ever pay enough to overcome the idiocy i experienced in those lots. Home Depot was a little better, but came in second on the idiot scale.


thats when you intentionally windrow them in...


----------



## Defcon 5

I can't speak on this topic with the expertise of a few I know and I hope they chim in...But I hope the tide is turning....I think what is happening as far as Walmart goes is...They want professional Certified company's handling their locations...They have grown tired of poor results of an NSP...


----------



## framer1901

Defcon 5 said:


> I can't speak on this topic with the expertise of a few I know and I hope they chim in...But I hope the tide is turning....I think what is happening as far as Walmart goes is...They want professional Certified company's handling their locations...They have grown tired of poor results of an NSP...


I doubt that, I think they really just care about dollars and cents. Bad economy meant people were willing to work for next to nothing, now the economy is "better", wages going up, things change..

Why do they have one cashier at 8pm and it seems like only 4 people working in the whole building?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

framer1901 said:


> I doubt that, I think they really just care about dollars and cents. Bad economy meant people were willing to work for next to nothing, now the economy is "better", wages going up, things change..
> 
> Why do they have one cashier at 8pm and it seems like only 4 people working in the whole building?


Dollars and cents add up when you're named in lawsuit after lawsuit. And you're paying the same for inferior results.


----------



## ktfbgb

framer1901 said:


> I doubt that, I think they really just care about dollars and cents. Bad economy meant people were willing to work for next to nothing, now the economy is "better", wages going up, things change..
> 
> Why do they have one cashier at 8pm and it seems like only 4 people working in the whole building?


There are a whole lot more people than that working in our Walmart's at 8pm. But 8 pm is an awkward time. Most likely it's due to average volume of customers shopping in your particular location at that time. Walmart tracks all kinds of stuff. Including volume of shoppers for any given time.


----------



## Philbilly2

framer1901 said:


> Why do they have one cashier at 8pm and it seems like only 4 people working in the whole building?


Really?

At the wal marts that I have worked in, we work from 9pm till 5am, there is a person in every single isle re stocking the shelves.


----------



## framer1901

I dunno - wife calls and says grab a loaf of bread on the way home, you remember your son wants Fall Out 4, it's 8 o'clock, so you go to Wally World.

You must be right about the stocking from 9 to 5, cause it's hard to get thru most isles, thankfully you don't need a cart.

You spend ten minutes trying to find someone back in electronics, that person spends another 20 trying to find someone with the key. Finally you get the wrong game, the one you bought last Christmas, so you head to the checkout. There, there's one cashier and eight people in line in front of you - one lady looks like she's buying a three month supply of everything.

You get home, and you forgot the bread. I hate WalMart


----------



## John_DeereGreen

How did a thread about Lowes contracts turn into a discussion of how chitty Walmart is?

Only on Plowsite.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah thats pretty fun john lol.

ive always been taught to stay away from NSP's. the only one i have had luck with which im not sure would qualify is EMCOR, basically the first day they are late i suspend service and they over night a check. im not sure how the other NSP's work. i think some companies just know how to play the game and get along with them.


----------



## Defcon 5

John_DeereGreen said:


> How did a thread about Lowes contracts turn into a discussion of how chitty Walmart is?
> 
> Only on Plowsite.


It turned into a thread about how Walmart is getting away from the NSP model as far as snow goes...This in my mind is a good thing...I have seen the pricing...I guarantee you it is almost double of what the NSP was paying the lowly contractor doing it in years past...You cut out the Middle man such as Divisions,USM etc and only good things can happen...

Some of you are missing the point on the big picture here...


----------



## ktfbgb

Defcon 5 said:


> It turned into a thread about how Walmart is getting away from the NSP model as far as snow goes...This in my mind is a good thing...I have seen the pricing...I guarantee you it is almost double of what the NSP was paying the lowly contractor doing it in years past...You cut out the Middle man such as Divisions,USM etc and only good things can happen...
> 
> Some of you are missing the point on the big picture here...


I hope the trend continues and isn't just a local thing. If walmart dumps the NSP model, other large retail chains that have a lot of plowable realestate will eventually follow suit. Especially if the plow community comes together and refuses to service NSP accounts. I know the argument will be that the NSP's will always find that one bottom feeder to do it at a loss. But eventually either the NSP's will get dropped all together, or the chains will start demanding that they get better service from qualified companies. I know its a little different but in my business I am very expensive. There are a lot of guys cheaper than I am. But I never seem to run out of work. My clients say that they want to pay for the better quality of work, and the overall better experience of dealing with a professional. You know that a lot of these store managers feel the same way, and would rather have trouble free, professional service over the cheapest price. I hope the trend continues.


----------

